# Pain in lower abdomen when blowing nose?!



## lace&pearls

Might sound a bit strange but I've found a couple times when I've blown my nose (especially when laying down or hunched over) I feel like I'm pulling a muscle in my lower abdomen... anybody else had this? (sorry this is my 2nd thread today! I must be over thinking) x


----------



## Julia323

Yup, I've been having this too. Mine is worse when sneezing or coughing really bad though. I've been told by other women who have been pregnant and had colds that it's totally normal, but I'm going to talk to the midwife today just to confirm. For me it's really bad when I'm laying down on my back. It feels like I pull all the muscles in my lower abdomen (almost at my underwear line) and I have to sit quietly for a minute or so until it subsides.


----------



## swanxxsong

Yup, when blowing my nose, coughing, sneezing... such a pain! lol. The first time it happened, it scared me because I thought I did something wrong! xD


----------



## holliexa

ive had a sharp pain when i sneeze or cough , if im lying down! i googled it and apparantly we are not the only ones! i think its something to do with ligaments stretching to accomodate and get ready for baby :) x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yup same here! Had the same thing in all pregnancies, can get really painful if it catches you when you're in a certain position!


----------



## twigpig

Yep, coughing does it for me too 

Not all the time and mostly if I'm lying down :)


----------



## xdxxtx

You probably know by now that it's completely normal, right? :) It's just your ligaments stretching.


----------



## lace&pearls

ah thanks everyone! good to know I'm not alone on this one lol xxx


----------

